
The scientific reason you find that Momo picture so creepy - hw
https://www.popsci.com/why-momo-creepy-scary
======
krapp
I've actually literally never found Momo creepy. It's like it's trying so hard
to be that it overflows and becomes goofy.

------
bradknowles
Anyone got a link yet to bypass the Adblock at Popular Science?

